# 1980 Dasher Windshield seals?



## Burtonboarder_007 (May 26, 2010)

Just did a paint job on a 1980 Dasher and need the front and rear window rubbers, Vintagerubber.com has the front one but not the rear, any idea on anything else that would work?


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Burtonboarder_007 said:


> Just did a paint job on a 1980 Dasher and need the front and rear window rubbers, Vintagerubber.com has the front one but not the rear, any idea on anything else that would work?


http://www.volkswagen-classic-parts.de/shop/

They'll ship to America if you contact them. Might have what you need.


----------

